# BFP 9dpo-- LowHCG levels- help!



## BaileeMae

HI Ladies!

I got my faint BFP at 9DPO with a FRER---- so faint on internet cheapie that you could barely see it, but you can definitely see it on FRER
10 DPO--- darker line on FRER, pregnant on CB digi, still faint cheapie. I am MTHFR and have had recurrent miscarriages/chemical pregnanies. I've never seen anything besides an empty uterus on sono :( 
I went to OB and my HCG blood level was 12!!!!!! :( :( RN told me that it is low, but it's important Monday that it be improved. 
Today I am 11 DPO and the FRER is darker....what do you ladies think? Has anyone had numbers this low before @ 10dpo and it turn out to be okay?

I have attached pic of test today.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 61


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

Your test looks exactly like mine did at 10DPO and now we have a healthy 3 month old little prince. I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry too much <3


----------



## BaileeMae

Thank you so much for replying! 

Did you have HCG drawn this early?


----------



## angel2010

Which day were the labs from 9 or 10dpo?


----------



## melfy77

Sorry for your losses:hugs: 9 DPO is super early!! Average hcg levels for 14 dpo is 75-100, so considering hcg levels usually doubles every 48 hours, a level of 12 isn't bad at all:winkwink:


----------



## BaileeMae

The lab was from 10 dpo!


----------



## angel2010

I have mthfr as well. I got my labs done at 10/11 dpo and they were 31 or 37. So yours could certainly have been close to that the next day. I think your number is just fine. Here is a site for normal hcg, but don't take it as gospel, it is just a guideline. It doesn't start until 3+5 where avg hcg is 25. Are you taking baby asprin and folate? Has your doctor talked about heparin injections? I am compound heterozygous, you?

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## BaileeMae

Hi Angel!!

I am compound hetero as well... I'm on Folgard, Baby aspirin, Heparin injections, and progesterone vaginal suppositories. 

That makes me feel a little better about my low number.. I've never had a low number that turned out alright.. but this is my first cycle with my MTHFR treatment. 

Did the treatment work well for you?


----------



## angel2010

With this pregnancy I have been taking folate, and baby asprin. I am also on an oral progesterone. I can easily get pregnant and carried my son fine until the end. He had growth restrictions, come to find out there were clots on his placenta. That is when I found out I had mthfr. This is only my third pregnancy with one miscarriage. We also found out during my second pregnancy that I had hypothyroidism, so we don't know what caused the miscarriage, hypothyroidism, mthfr, or something else. I haven't started the injections yet and I am not sure what my dr will do.


----------



## skyesmom

hey hon, 12 is totally ok for 10 dpo. actually, why only so few women test positive on hpts before 14 dpo is because their levels are below 20-25 in that time frame, which is the detection limit for the majority of HPTs.

i know it's hard to relax with your blood coagulation problems and recurrent losses, but try to keep positive and have some faith this is going to be your miracle rainbow baby! keeping my fingers crossed for you two! :hugs:


----------



## BaileeMae

I can easily get pregnant too, just cannot stay that way! I've had 4 losses to date--- 1 ectopic, 2 chemical, and 1 partial molar pregnancy. No children yet!


----------



## angel2010

Well I hope the treatment works for you and this one is your sticky bean!!!


----------



## BaileeMae

I'm trying to stay positive! thank you so much!! 
I'm cramping and feel very "period like today" so we will see!!! Thank you all so much! I need a rainbow baby :)


----------



## melfy77

After my 2nd MC they found out I have a Protein C deficiency, so I was put on low dose aspirin but no blood thinners. I also took progesterone. And I now have my rainbow baby. :)


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Chase

My hcg was 42 on 12dpo then 168 at 14dpo, so that number seems fine for 10dpo! Congratulations!


----------



## BaileeMae

So everyone I couldn't resist and took another clear blue digi today-- I've had mild to moderate uterine cramping on/off all day, but only when i move around? Is that okay?

i attached a pic of my clear blue digi-- i know your not supposed to break them open, but i did. what do yall think of this line?
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## angel2010

It is a pretty strong line. Try not to worry hun.:hugs:


----------



## ckylesworld

Mine was only 19 at 10 Dpo and I am 16 weeks pregnant right now. Don't get discouraged yet its still really early.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Our names are spelled the same way :)

Congratulations! !!! :dance:


----------



## BaileeMae

Hey everyone! I have update HCG levels!

10dpo- 12
13 dpo- 105
15- 228

Does that sound okay?


----------



## melfy77

BaileeMae said:


> Hey everyone! I have update HCG levels!
> 
> 10dpo- 12
> 13 dpo- 105
> 15- 228
> 
> 
> Does that sound okay?

These are great numbers!!:thumbup:


----------



## BaileeMae

Thanks! Makes me feel better. I've had so many losses that I'm super nervous
Im crampy, like AF cramps but it never comes!


----------



## Jamandspoon

They sound perfect! Congratulations!!!


----------



## skyesmom

perfect hon!!! congratulations!!


----------



## melfy77

BaileeMae said:


> Thanks! Makes me feel better. I've had so many losses that I'm super nervous
> Im crampy, like AF cramps but it never comes!

Don't worry about the cramps, it's perfectly normal. Your uterus is making room for your little bean. I had on and off cramping for my entire 1st trimester


----------



## MariaF

Mine was 17 at 10dpo and 151 at 14dpo. And I have an almost 9mo :winkwink:

Good luck!!!


----------



## angel2010

Yay!!:happydance: Everything is looking great so far!! I will continue to have you in my thoughts!


----------



## BaileeMae

Thank yall so much!! I hope I keep having good news:)


----------



## BaileeMae

I started spotting a little over the weekend--- some bright bright red, and brown/magenta

today my HCG level (20 dpo)- was 2,888

no spotting today-- still cramping!

what do yall think?


----------



## justhoping

i do not know if i posted to this but i would like to say that first of all your super early so your really not low your normal..

second....i was six weeks and i was at a 6,...that six is now 12 yrs old now and i wasnt on any meds to bring it up any...i was in range :)


----------



## angel2010

On the chart I have, that number is completely normal!


----------



## BaileeMae

thanks you guys!!! 

I'm only 4 weeks, 5 days so I figured it was normal... just worried about the cramping/sppotting!


----------

